
Raku Perl 6 'Diwali' 6.d Language Specification Release - bmn__
https://github.com/perl6/roast/blob/master/docs/announce/6.d.md
======
bionoid
I don't follow p6 closely, I randomly catch up from time to time.. Maybe it's
just me, but the naming seems to have gone out of hand?

> Larry Wall has created a second name for the language, an alias or a "stage
> name" if you will. That name is "Raku". It can be used interchangeably with
> the original "Perl 6" name or even be combined with it to form "Raku Perl
> 6". Pick the one that works the best for you and use it consistently.

So it used to be 6.c for "Christmas", now it's "6.d" for "Diwali", it used to
be "Rakudo Perl 6", now it's "Raku Perl 6". At this point I have to ask, are
they trolling?

~~~
bmn__
> are they trolling?

Nope. You are just underinformed or confused. There are several names because
they are for several things; mind that there is a distinction between language
spec and implementation, just like with C, C++ and numerous others.

① [https://perl6.org/specification/](https://perl6.org/specification/)

6.c and 6.d are version numbers for the language specification, for which
exist several implementations. The version numbers are used by computers and
humans. Christmas and Diwali are nicknames for the version numbers, used by
humans.

② [https://rakudo.org/](https://rakudo.org/)
[https://perl6.org/compilers/features](https://perl6.org/compilers/features)

Rakudo is the name of the prime implementation.

③ [https://perl6.org/](https://perl6.org/)

Raku is an alias blessed by Larry for the language. It was motivated by
[https://rakudo.party/post/A-Request-to-Larry-Wall-to-
Create-...](https://rakudo.party/post/A-Request-to-Larry-Wall-to-Create-a-
Language-Name-Alias-for-Perl-6)

------
bingobango420
pandering to marketeers and ignoring contributors is a dumb decision

